# Flintys T bullet Journal



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well guys i thought there wasnt much on the site with regards to these things that have been so highly praised, so whilst i was doing them i thought i would keep a short journal on here about the progress..

So Day 1

Food diary

Meal 1

35 gram extreme whey protein 100 ml milk 300 ml water

Meal 2

80 Grams shredded wheat - 200 ml milk mixed with peanut butter

Gym session

Meal 3

Banana - 35 gram extreme weigh 100 ml milk 300 ml water

Meal 4

3 egg omelette 3 rashers bacon 30 grams mature cheddar 2 slices wholemeal bread with butter.

Meal 5

270 gram Lambs liver, 100 gram sweet potato, loads broccoli/brussels/leeks

Meal 6

35 gram extreme pro 6 . 150 ml milk 200 ml water

Water intake 5 litres not including water in shakes.

Training session at gym was Chest...

4 sets 15 - incline db flies up to 20 kg

4 sets 15 - incline bb press up to 90 kg

4 sets 15 - cable crossovers up to 25 kg

3 sets 10 - push ups my body weight 239 pounds

last burnout 21's on seated press started at 65 kg down to 55kg then last 7 at 35 kg

Session done... nice

am going to run the T bulletslike this

Changed mind after advice

Week 1 - 1 tab per day same

week 2 - 2 tabs per day same

week 3 - 1 tab per day 2 tabs per day

week 4 - 2 tabs per day 1 tab per day

also will supplement through course with

fish oils - 3000 mg per day

garlic capsule

multi vits

glucosamine sulphate

vitamin c and zinc

Extreme nutrition KR evolution kre alkyin creatine . 1 tab 30 minutes before session ,* Extreme build and recover after session*

may throw some milk thistle in as we go but not sure yet....

Will keep you posted guys and gals , if your iterested that is lol...

Any questions please ask it is my first course of anything at all so i can only answer as from how i personally feel and react to these things .... i will not guess for you guys :thumbup1:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you missed meal three out there Flinty... or you just having trouble counting


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Flinty ... good luck mate ... Your diet (day 1 at least) seems to be based on a lot of supplements /Shakes rather than what I'd call real meals ... any reason for this?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Have you missed meal three out there Flinty... or you just having trouble counting


Doh !!! lol i will edit mate thanks


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Hi Flinty ... good luck mate ... Your diet (day 1 at least) seems to be based on a lot of supplements /Shakes rather than what I'd call real meals ... any reason for this?


its cos i missed a meal out pal lol thanks mark i will edit now


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Thought it was looking a bit lightweight lol best meal of the day by the looks of it as well!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Thought it was looking a bit lightweight lol best meal of the day by the looks of it as well!


Yep ! you can't beat a bacon/egg combo ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Thought it was looking a bit lightweight lol best meal of the day by the looks of it as well!


close , but i love liver mate lol


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

How often do you eat liver mate?


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Good luck mate, will keep a close eye on this one


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

smurphy said:


> How often do you eat liver mate?


once or twice per week matey !!!


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i took these for 4 days

then i was rough as heartburn, excess acid, feeling sick

on losec, raditine and laperzole now off the doctor


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

glanzav said:


> i took these for 4 days
> 
> then i was rough as heartburn, excess acid, feeling sick
> 
> on losec, raditine and laperzole now off the doctor


will bear that in mind matey, i take mine with breakfast as i know all pro hormones can be harsh on the stomach !!!


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> once or twice per week matey !!!


I'm partial to liver myself mate but I believe too much can raise cholesterol levels quite a bit


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Good luck mate, still reckon you'd have been better off on Var or Tbol :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

CJ said:


> Good luck mate, still reckon you'd have been better off on Var or Tbol :whistling:


well mate im going to run this then onto something stronger after ok mate lol ...


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

watching with interest!


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

How are you feeling 'mentally' so far? Hope your anxiety is under control mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

OldMan said:


> How are you feeling 'mentally' so far? Hope your anxiety is under control mate.


thanks for asking about that mate, i will be man enough to admit i did sit around a little yesterday waiting for something to happen lol not gains wise obviously but me wise.. All good though mate so now its done i think i will just crack on pal ...

It is all about trying it and your own personal experiences in life that make that big old brain tickover in only a way you yourself can comprehend lol... and there is nothing more powerfull than your thoughts ...

cheers


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

OK guys day 2 so far..

Got up this morning, had the usual vits and stuff.. and The Pill lol..

food log so far

Meal 1

35 gram extreme whey - 100 ml milk - 300 ml water

Meal 2

80 gram bran flakes - 200 ml milk mixed with peanut butter.

Walked to town and back 3 miles to get car taxed £112.75 for 6 months fvck me....

Meal 3

3 slices wholemeal bread, 1 tin tuna 20 grams cheese, butter, olive oil, 1 tbs mayo. all mixed up and put on the bread and back under grill awesome. and in the interests of thoroughness i took a picture.



believe me you have to slightly burn the eges of the bread it just adds something special lol...

Anyway thats my day so far. i will have a shake in a couple of hours and a later session in the gym today so will post up rest of my day later...

feeling good at the minute guys ... :thumbup1:


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> thanks for asking about that mate, i will be man enough to admit i did sit around a little yesterday waiting for something to happen lol not gains wise obviously but me wise.. All good though mate so now its done i think i will just crack on pal ...
> 
> It is all about trying it and your own personal experiences in life that make that big old brain tickover in only a way you yourself can comprehend lol... and there is nothing more powerfull than your thoughts ...
> 
> cheers


Glad to hear it mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

smurphy said:


> I'm partial to liver myself mate but I believe too much can raise cholesterol levels quite a bit


get it fvcking down ya neck matey ....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

CJ said:


> Good luck mate, still reckon you'd have been better off on Var or Tbol :whistling:


All the best flinty mate but CJ is right... Tbullets are simply a designer steroid, they actually are steroids but not a 'known compound' to the authorities so they usually don't show up on drugs tests in athletics etc... just in the same way Mkat wont show up on a drugs test yet its more powerful than cocaine. So what happens is they get a compound, tweak it (hence designer) and that way its legal because its simply not on the 'banned substance' list, so it actually is a steroid and you'll need a PCT just like if you were doing Dbol. Eventually they get banned (it takes years for them to do it) and then they bring out a new one, which is very similar and call it Tren-Tastic or whatever and they have a few years before our slow system can ban it, just like Mkat wasn't banned until it was the 2nd most popular drug in england etc

Anyway regardless of that, all the best and i hope you get good gains :thumbup1:

p.s 500mg Test would of been better :whistling:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dear oh dear Flinty... no need to get your best dinner set out on our account :tt2:

Do you have a matching beaker and bib btw? :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Dear oh dear Flinty... no need to get your best dinner set out on our account :tt2:
> 
> Do you have a matching beaker bib btw? :lol:


LOL its just a tray mate haha ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Raptor said:


> All the best flinty mate but CJ is right... Tbullets are simply a designer steroid, they actually are steroids but not a 'known compound' to the authorities so they usually don't show up on drugs tests in athletics etc... just in the same way Mkat wont show up on a drugs test yet its more powerful than cocaine. So what happens is they get a compound, tweak it (hence designer) and that way its legal because its simply not on the 'banned substance' list, so it actually is a steroid and you'll need a PCT just like if you were doing Dbol. Eventually they get banned (it takes years for them to do it) and then they bring out a new one, which is very similar and call it Tren-Tastic or whatever and they have a few years before our slow system can ban it, just like Mkat wasn't banned until it was the 2nd most popular drug in england etc
> 
> Anyway regardless of that, all the best and i hope you get good gains :thumbup1:
> 
> p.s 500mg Test would of been better :whistling:


Yeah mate i hear what your saying... but in the words of mastermind, ive started so i will finish !!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> LOL its just a tray mate haha ....


pmsl it looks like something you'd clip onto a highchair mate. Sorry... I will add something constructive to this thread on day... maybe


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

So these bullets are completely legal? Is there still liver health risks in taking them? What PCT would you recommend for these? I cannot believe something so pokey is legal, i'm liking it thought!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Yeah mate i hear what your saying... but in the words of mastermind, ive started so i will finish !!!


Good luck mate, they have got good reviews so you should get a nice boost from them


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

steventon said:


> So these bullets are completely legal? Is there still liver health risks in taking them? What PCT would you recommend for these? I cannot believe something so pokey is legal, i'm liking it thought!


yeah there legal mate from extreme nutrition !!!

http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/catalog/tbullet-caps-p-703.html

theres a lot of different views about pct. been told not to bother, been told to run nolva from day one . all the normal stuff you hear from people. also about supplements to sort your liver out, and cholestrol LDL's dropping or raising ..

most of the people i have spoken to have not done a pct with these and Extreme have stated pct isnt required and that gyno shouldnt be an issue..

i have got my man ready with any thing i should require should the need arise. like i said i am not going to guess things for you guys i will tell you as and when i do it or require it or feel it !!!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Quick one wheres the cheapest site to buy these? Thinking of buying some now and doing some more research before using.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

There are loads of products like this that are legal mate


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmm interesting. My body isn't ready yet but in a month i will start a new weights routine. So may be looking at something like this in the near future.

What i really want is legal, low health risk and ideally no need for a PCT. But then i guess thats what all you boys really would like.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

steventon said:


> Hmm interesting. My body isn't ready yet but in a month i will start a new weights routine. So may be looking at something like this in the near future.
> 
> What i really want is legal, low health risk and ideally no need for a PCT. But then i guess thats what all you boys really would like.


Well to be fair mate if you go by what the media and the so called experts ingeneral say, even lifting weights can be a health risk..

If youir waiting around for something that may make you grow wihout any chance of side effects , ill health or mostly legal, you will be waiting a hell of a long time brother !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> OK guys day 2 so far..
> 
> Got up this morning, had the usual vits and stuff.. and The Pill lol..
> 
> ...


Ok to complete today....

Meal 4

35 gram extreme whey protien and a banana

1 creatine tab

Trained

Meal 5

280 gram chicken breast , in chilli,basil and black pepper, brussels,broccoli,cauliflower and carrotts.



Meal 6

Will be 35 gram extreme pro 6 -150 ml milk 200 mil water. + 1 tbs peanut butter

Training today was Back

3 sets x 20 lat pulls to chest up to 65 kg wide grip

3 sets x 20 close grip pulls to 55kg

3 sets x 20 straight arm pull downs to 25 kg

3 sets x 20 rope rows up to 85 kg

3 sets x 20 SLD quite light only up to 55kg

3 sets x 20 roman chair up to 20 kg plate on chest.

Good session tonight felt good .....

on to tomorrow, hopefully get a good nights sleep tonight i was a bit restless last night and woke up about half 4 this morning ..

Thanks


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Flinty flinty flinty - from what I've read u DEFINITELY need pct with these they are supposed to be stronger then var tbol dbol oxy's the lot! There's still something inside me that thinks ur having us on! But hey ho good luck anyway I will be watching!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Flinty flinty flinty - from what I've read u DEFINITELY need pct with these they are supposed to be stronger then var tbol dbol oxy's the lot! T*here's still something inside me that thinks ur having us on*! But hey ho good luck anyway I will be watching!


What are you on about mate, why would i go through all this effort to have you on ?? and what would i be having you on about pal ???

I never said i wasnt taking a pct i said it had been advised that it wasnt needed, by virtually everyone i have spoken to that has taken these...

I also stated i have got the person with the stuff at hand so its there for me should i use it !!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Alright steady, roid rage already lol. I apologize, obvious misunderstanding, I thought it was a pop at that young Brennan kid at first. Bit long and drawn out for a gag so good luck be interesting to see results from someone who knows how to train and eat!! Much love mate lol x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Alright steady, roid rage already lol. I apologize, obvious misunderstanding, I thought it was a pop at that young Brennan kid at first. Bit long and drawn out for a gag so good luck be interesting to see results from someone who knows how to train and eat!! Much love mate lol x


Roid rage lol... no mate im serious honestly . i hope people are taking this serious anyway i want it to be as comprehensive a journal as i can for others to have a look at ,mate..

Always love for you Stan X


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking a bit Chuck Lidell in your avi, flnto!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Looking a bit Chuck Lidell in your avi, flnto!


LOl yeah mate , i think he pinched the look off me , just as well he is rock hard and i didnt argue with him lol......


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> LOl yeah mate , i think he pinched the look off me , just as well he is rock hard and i didnt argue with him lol......


Awesome!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

DAY 3

Hello guys onto day 3.

Food for today slightly higher in carbs today as its cardio day , and badminton tomorrow .

Meal 1

35 grams extreme whey - 100 ml milk - 250 ml water.

Meal 2

80 grams mini shredded wheat - 200 ml milk. banana

Meal 3

Homemade flapjack, banana

35 gram extreme build and recover - 150 ml milk - 200 ml water

meal 4

3 egg, onion and mushroom omelette, 30 grams grated cheese,2 slices wholemeal bread with butter.

1 satsuma



Meal 5

will be chicken and veg of some sort, will fill in when i have had it ...

Gym today was just cardio day

Walked there and back 3 miles in just under 40 minutes

in gym i did stationary bike 40 minutes on weight loss programme

trained abs and did some stretching. my chest sore after monday still.

Feeling a little bit bloated today to be honest , not sure why, i am suffering at minute with a snotty head cold, which i must be swallowing 2 ton of snot per hour so thats making me feel a little sickly as well....

will finish foods later.

not feeling to bad at minute, had some critisism about the back session that i did yesterday so will be looking at changing that next session ( dont want to be GAY ) lol...

But i am still here to learn and dont claim to ever know everything so any ideas guys keep them coming..

Obviously were the Bullets are concerned not feeling anything different yet be about a week i should imagine.. my mate who started them 2 weeks ago he has put on 4lbs in the second week and filling out already which is promising ...

Anyway have a good day will see you guys later !!! :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> DAY 3
> 
> Hello guys onto day 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good luck with these, sounds interesting. Will be following to see what results u get!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Get some pics up bud.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

CJ said:


> Get some pics up bud.


what for so you can all laugh at them lol !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> what for so you can all laugh at them lol !!!


We laugh at ur face


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> We laugh at ur face


thanks mate , i was hoping the missus would balance it out lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

She's also laughing at ur face lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> She's also laughing at ur face lol


nothing new there mate. lets see your face then ya good looking fvcker lol ???


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Fair play bud, post when your ready. you'll soon get to where you want to be


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> nothing new there mate. lets see your face then ya good looking fvcker lol ???


Lol never I look like John merrick with a hangover


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Excuse my newbiness but as these are legal would you still be class as natural after using these?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

steventon said:


> Excuse my newbiness but as these are legal would you still be class as natural after using these?


I dont know what it would mean to be fair mate, they are banned within IOC testing i believe , but im not worrrried about a label of natural or assisted. what difference does it make to you mate ??? any reason you ask pal !!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not really just interested where the line is or if there is really a line? I'm never going to compete or anything like that, just interested.

I'm in sponge mode at the moment and just trying to learn as much as possible, as i want to make the most gains out of the effort put in.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

steventon said:


> Not really just interested where the line is or if there is really a line? I'm never going to compete or anything like that, just interested.
> 
> *I'm in sponge mode at the moment and just trying to learn as much as possible, as i want to make the most gains out of the effort put in.*


Thats same as me mate, just try and take it all in and then try and work things out from the information to suit me... It would be impossible to take on board everyones routines and diets and expect them to work for yourself. its like you say , get the information you can gather, then tailor it to suit your needs, if it dont work then at least you know for yourself, if it does then thats even better !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

steventon said:


> Excuse my newbiness but as these are legal would you still be class as natural after using these?


Its a steroid mate, clear and simple. Its legal because its not on the banned substance list, but if you was tested you wouldnt be classed as natural. So yes its legal by the law and no its not legal in sport.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Shr3dded said:


> personally would of went on a serious cut before starting these if i was you....but whatever.


Did ur mother never teach u if uve got nothin nice 2 say , say nothing at all


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Shr3dded said:


> personally would of went on a serious cut before starting these if i was you....but whatever.


Explain ?

I understand Its a personnel opinion but I'm interested in your reasons why


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

It wont be long before these are removed from legal sources in the UK.

They are completely legal, as are steroids, but that does not mean they would be excepted in sports


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Shr3dded said:


> personally would of went on a serious cut before starting these if i was you....but whatever.


What are you like? President of the "must be under X% bodyfat before allowed to use steroids" brigade?

Away


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL RS700 aweosme "Away" and the scrotes ran with fear, the end. Love it!

Hey Flinty can we get some before and after Pics? Would be a massive plus to this journal mate alot of people are watching.. get it sorted, get them up.

Im watching bigman.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Flinty, so you're completely informed about what these are (The T-bullets that is), and not that I don't I think you haven't done your reading on these, but basically they are a combination of two strong designer steroids, those being:

1. Methyl-Masteron (Also known as Superdrol)

2. Max-LMG

The first is a methylated steroid that's one of the strongest ever produced, expect gains and sides similar to dbol from what I've read, maybe better. It's also pretty damn liver toxic and will shut you down hard. Max-LMG I know less about, but it certainly also very strong, but not methylated so doesn't impact on the liver. A member on here called henryv wrote a very comprehensive guide to compounds like these, it's in the Pro-Hormone section somewhere.

I know PCT is a "hot topic" but I would definately run one for something as strong as these. You run the risk of sides like delayed gyno otherwise.

P.S I would definitely not go above 2 tabs per day if the dosing on these is correct. Good luck.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Found it for ya, read posts 4&5:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-hormones/100179-prohormone-designer-steroid-profiles.html


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Day 4 Hi guys and gals...

Well day 4 today, have to say the erratic sleep is getting to me so wull have to get that sorted out.. go to bed really tired wanting some sleep but wake up an hour later staring at the ceiling wide awake even though im tired...

Also heaving in the morning at the minute and feeling sicky, i think this is down to the head cold i have and the snot im swallowing all night is sitting on my stomach, not to bad when i have eaten my first meal of the day so will see how it goes..

Anyway food for today similair to Day 1. so wont log it again...

Gym today

Shoulders

Felt strang as anything today (FOR MY STANDARDS) dont know if things are starting to kick in or wether im just feeling good but my strength seemed good and managed all reps with assistance only on last 2 on my press

routine was

Front raises 3 x 15 up to 15 kg

side raises 3 x 15 up to 15 kg

Smith machine press 3 x 15 up to 95 kg PB and no spotter required until last 2 reps of last set...

Rear delts 3 x 15 on pec deck up to 45 kg

Shrugs 3 x 15 using 25kg plate in each hand, really high and squeezing at top for a 2 second count...

Shoulders done !!!

With regards to the strength , it felt just like i wasnt getting fatigued like before if i wanted to push but i had nothing left, it was as if i had nothing left but my arms were just lifting anyway lol.. wierd sensation but i liked it !!!..

walked home, helped my sister in law load up 4 massive wardrobes from her grandmas house she died 2 days ago , so my missus a bit upset. nowt to do with training just something i have had to deal with aswell last couple of days..

Walked up to leisure centre so walked about 5-6 miles today and then played 60 minutes badminton..

Blowing out my a$$...

Before and after pics are going to be posted not for this hournal but as a total transformation for me. like i said last year i was at about 22 stone not feeling good about myself.. at minute im down to just under 17 stone and changing shape nicely (In my eyes).

Im not happy enough with myself at minute to post them pictures as i want to have a really good where i am to where i have come from set of pictures. but i assure you when i post them im hoping you will all be amazed at how well i have done....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice one hope u get well before the bullets kick in so u can make most of them!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Shr3dded said:


> personally would of went on a serious cut before starting these if i was you....but whatever.


Any reason why mate ???

Actually without actually flaming you, i was considering taking these for a while and i also thought shall i stay with losing some fat before i do them,

I decided that as i had been on a reduction plan( wont call it a diet) for over 6 months and have lost stones in weight i wanted to change things a little bit and try and build some muscle for a bit, knowing i could cut to better muscle afterwards if you know what i mean,, i dont want to be much smaller weight wise as i am now i just obviously want to look more toned and muscular.. i am fit enough at my size now to do anything i need to do, so banging some muscle on under the fat and changing my shape a bit appealed to me more than losing more weight.. its a bit like Bigbear, he is one massive bloke and has staed doesnt really see the need for cutting this and cutting that, just get strong get massive then do what you need afterwards. im not entering any competitions i just want to be strong as fook and look good eventually...

So you may be right in one way but in my mind i wanted a change after 6 months of cutting weight....

Hope this answers your question !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Nice one hope u get well before the bullets kick in so u can make most of them!


thanks mate, i just want the snottyness to stop lol... i always suffer this time of year with sinus problems !!!

i will be alrate !!!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

You'll be suprised at how much drive it gives you knowing you have some pics on here. Worse the better, check my fat ass out on my journal. do I care? Enough to do something about it! Ashamed, not at all I had a bad injury so if people want to bitch and laugh they can. I have an excuse they dont!

Just ensure you take some before starting or NOW if not and at the end. Good man Flinty.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> You'll be suprised at how much drive it gives you knowing you have some pics on here. Worse the better, check my fat ass out on my journal. do I care? Enough to do something about it! Ashamed, not at all I had a bad injury so if people want to bitch and laugh they can. I have an excuse they dont!
> 
> Just ensure you take some before starting or NOW if not and at the end. Good man Flinty.


i have got pictures from last year mate at my biggest, and since i started this year, and will take pictures every week until end of april, ...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Go for it, can't be any worse than ur face.  lol sorry I'll stop that now being as I haven't put my mush up!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i have got pictures from last year mate at my biggest, and since i started this year, and will take pictures every week until end of april, ...


Come on Flinty boy don't be shy , post your pics , yours can't be any worse than the ones others of us have added, as Glassback says it's the best motivator ... (and GB has a good excuse for being slightly porky ... whereas I've no excuse ending up as a middle aged weed ...)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Come on Flinty boy don't be shy , post your pics , yours can't be any worse than the ones others of us have added, as Glassback says it's the best motivator ... (and GB has a good excuse for being slightly porky ... whereas I've no excuse ending up as a middle aged weed ...)


Right you know what, i feel embarrassed about posting my pictures of myself body wise..

Wether i like it or not or admit to it, im ashamed to say i feel shallow about the fact that if i show the pictures of how i was and how i am now people will toss me into the same bin as the fat fvckers that they have called on here in the past...

Although i can take a joke and its never bothered me bieng called fat in tha past or whatever its also a big reason for me doing what i am doing now.... and the past is a time when i felt crap about myself and disgusted in myself.

I dont want to be on here and feel crap about it anymore, and i have to admit some of the comments (well not even the comments) but the preception that people might get of me is what i am very insecure about...

Call me what you like,as i say im man enough to admit sometimes i must come across as a pussy, but thats the way i am !!!!

And i really wish i had some of the bodies that people have on here, Yeah as Chestbraah would say Im Mirin but i will get there in my own time and then when i can look back and laugh at myself as i will be a world away from where i was i will be happy to post pictures !!!

I am willing to PM a couple to people if there really interested in seeing my progress from last year to the other week...

but posting them im not to keen about just yet...

I hope it doesnt take away from my journal as i want people to know my experience as i go through thisand also for me to gather information from people saying things about what i have done... i take it all in , process it and will change to suit me

Thanks guys !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

furry muff m8, im exactly the same, i posted one pic in some thread a while back, but not willing to post one as my avi for the world to see all the time. Just thought id hammer the one in so ppl knew i was real lol. but as uve already got pics on here, theres no need to post body pics. everyone knows ur real and u do talk sense (most of the time  ) so ppl will follow this thread regardless. i know i will and if these t bullets are as good as people make out and with a proper pct u can hold onto the gains then cash well spent and a nice little journal all the way. Keep the training up (and the gay badminton) and keep ur head on. And keep posting pics of what u eat, best thing about this journal lol love it!

And for the record............. i play gay badminton too


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> furry muff m8, im exactly the same, i posted one pic in some thread a while back, but not willing to post one as my avi for the world to see all the time. Just thought id hammer the one in so ppl knew i was real lol. but as uve already got pics on here, theres no need to post body pics. everyone knows ur real and u do talk sense (most of the time  ) so ppl will follow this thread regardless. i know i will and if these t bullets are as good as people make out and with a proper pct u can hold onto the gains then cash well spent and a nice little journal all the way. Keep the training up (and the gay badminton) and keep ur head on. And keep posting pics of what u eat, best thing about this journal lol love it!
> 
> And for the record............. i play gay badminton too


Thanks mate..

And this is what i have eaten tonight . one of my favourite meals Lambs liver and lots of it lol.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

never had liver mate, any good 4 u whats it taste like


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> never had liver mate, any good 4 u whats it taste like


Bloody great for you mate . loads of protein and no fat on it....

Hard to describe the taste of liver apart from just a meaty taste lol .. sorry i cant explain better !!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Shr3dded said:


> lol pussy


Just looked at your input since joining the board, I can only imagine your sucking a whole load of c0ck as not one of your posts warrant reps


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Shr3dded said:


> lol pussy


thanks for your concern !!!


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Thanks mate..
> 
> And this is what i have eaten tonight . one of my favourite meals Lambs liver and lots of it lol.... :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 54454


ever tried calves?

liver is the best Flinty!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

cellmore said:


> ever tried calves?
> 
> liver is the best Flinty!


What you mean calves liver mate ???? if so then no pal, like lambs liver , pigs liver taste a little bit errrm sourer if you know what i mean...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok it's not fair for us to keep on at you if you are not comfortable posting your pics yet ... but I think you've already done really well dropping from 22 stone to 17 , that takes some determination .... :thumbup1:

Calves liver is the best , though lambs liver seems to be more widely available ... I agree with Flinty on pigs liver ... very strong and sharp flavour:no:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Ok it's not fair for us to keep on at you if you are not comfortable posting your pics yet ... but I think you've already done really well dropping from 22 stone to 17 , that takes some determination .... :thumbup1:
> 
> Calves liver is the best , though lambs liver seems to be more widely available ... I agree with Flinty on pigs liver ... very strong and sharp flavour:no:


thanks matey....


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck with this Flinty.

I did ask this before but for reasons I can't fathom you never responded ... can I have that Busa if it all goes t*ts up?


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> What you mean calves liver mate ???? if so then no pal, like lambs liver , pigs liver taste a little bit errrm sourer if you know what i mean...


calves liver melts in the mouth - the best! agree with you about pigs. offal is good.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

What the protein like in calves liver ? never tried any liver at all


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

CJ said:


> What the protein like in calves liver ? never tried any liver at all


Hi Mate, calves liver is about the same as other liver pal, over 24 grams protein per 100 gram ..... makes a lovely change from chicken,fish and beef !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Squeeeze said:


> Good luck with this Flinty.
> 
> I did ask this before but for reasons I can't fathom you never responded ... can I have that Busa if it all goes t*ts up?


its too quick for you mate lol !!!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I read somewhere liver shouls only be eaten once per week, i love it too though, especially chicken livers.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hendrix said:


> I read somewhere liver shouls only be eaten once per week, i love it too though, especially chicken livers.


whys that mate ? any info ???

I like kidneys,hearts allsorts !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

is liver soft or like meat?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> is liver soft or like meat?


its quite soft and squidgy when raw, but firms up just like a steak really pal ....

All i will say to you guys thats never tried it is go buy some, its fvckin dirt cheap just over 1 pound per pack of about 600 grams i think ...

you wont turn back lol


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> whys that mate ? any info ???
> 
> I like kidneys,hearts allsorts !!!


I cant remember now to be honest, was that Dr Chris on this morning about a year ago, I know i cut down to once per week as a result but have forgoten the reason. lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hendrix said:


> I cant remember now to be honest, was that Dr Chris on this morning about a year ago, I know i cut down to once per week as a result but have forgoten the reason. lol


Probably all the cholestrol boll0x mate and the saturated fats lol!!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I going to give it a try, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

could do with a cheap healthy meat, is it lean


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

What does liver taste like?


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Its an aquired taste. Lots of people don't like it. I love it however.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

hendrix said:


> I cant remember now to be honest, was that Dr Chris on this morning about a year ago, I know i cut down to once per week as a result but have forgoten the reason. lol


You know I read a thread on here , ask myself a question , then google :-

Liver contains high levels of Vitamin A , and that's the issue ... taking in more than 1.5mg of Vit A a day over a period of time (from any source) COULD lead to osteoporosis in later life as the body stores Vit A rather than use it , and if you eat liver every week then you are likely to be hitting the 1.5mg per day. Of course on the flip side Liver is high in iron too which is good . Also found that dietary cholesterol isn't as important to cholesterol levels in the blood as saturated fats... Got this from the Food Standards Agency website ... but I had to dig which is why I've not given a link ......

( Gawd almighty it's blowing a gale here and I've just lost my freesat signal .... )


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Fair play to you Flinty that's some good work you've done already getting from 22 to 17stone congrats!!

I'm not keen on putting any up either but might do just so I get called a fat cnut enough and can see the mess I got myself in again over the last couple years lol.

Subbed and will be looking in to see how you're kicking on with it mate so best of luck with it all

(I might even have a shot at the old liver if I'm feeling brave at some point)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Fair play to you Flinty that's some good work you've done already getting from 22 to 17stone congrats!!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2128601
> 
> ...


Thanks matey .. yeah give it a go its awesome lol !!!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Just done a little research on Liver, as I love Liver but ain't had some for sometime here is what I found:

This is a good read http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/poultry-products/667/2

And here is a good quote:



SD said:


> Organ meats are a poor source of protein in comparison to muscle meats such as a good steak, however for variety they are great!
> 
> Liver should only be consumed from organically reared animals, the liver after all detoxifies the body so all the chemicals they pumped into the none organic animal will concentrate here.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

alright matey jus wanted to say love the log so far hope it goes well for ya. how u feelin today can u feel bullets yet.

p.s. had a little butch at ur profile nice to see another angler on here.

dan


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Thanks matey .. yeah give it a go its awesome lol !!!


Everyone should put pictures up - gives others an idea of progress visually. There are more lovers than haters on here mate and anyone who think being in shape adds more to their prowess or more power to their comments is massively wrong.

Great journal Bigman keep it up.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Evening guys ...

Day 5 today.

Had some better sleep last night after initially going to bed about 10 pm and actually sleeping by about half 11, but that was it straight through till 6:30 this morning ..

Working today so not done anything major, apart from shifting rubbish 5 journeys to the tip, then i built some boxing in at bottom of the bath and tiled it.. errm then i put a shower enclosure up .. just finishing bits and bobs off for a customer...

My Food today has been

Meal 1

35 grams extreme whey 150 ml milk - 200 ml water

Meal 2

80 grams muesli - 200 ml milk , extra sultanas and chopped nuts mixed into it

Banana

Meal 3

2 of flintys own home made scotch eggs, these are amazing guys and very good values and simple.... made 4 up last night and took 2 to work for lunch..

Ingredients

4 boiled eggs

300 grams turkey mince

salt, (to taste)

pepper (to taste) i use loads

chilli powder or curry if you want different

Garlic (if you like it)

dried basil

dried rosemary

half slice whlomeal bread....

method

Boil eggs let cool peel them

mix mince and every herb known to man in a bowl add 1/2 tbs ketchup if you like or brown sauce not needed though just adds a bit more

flatten out mince to about 1/4 inch thick cut into 4

wrap around each egg

toast your bread and blitz in blender with extra chilli powder and paprika plenty of both

roll eggs in the breadcrumbs so lightly dusted

put onto a oven tray and in oven on 200 ish for 35 - 40 minutes..

Perfect hot or cold

*Values per egg *

*
cals - 268*

*
fat -15g*

*
protein - 28g*

*
carbs - 2g*

*
*

*
*

Meal 4

35 grams extreme nutrition 100 ml milk - 200 ml water

1 pear

1 apple

Meal 5

Homemade lasagne, My missus is the best

Meal 6

35 gam extreme pro 6 200 ml milk - 100 ml water

1 tbs peanut butter.

All in all feeling good today still a bit snotty but its clearing nicely...

travelling away to coventry tomorrow to play hockey. see how we go, at top of league at minute so doing well but only by 1 point so need all points we can...

Any questions ??

Have a nice evening guys and gals and thanks for your support and keep watching !!!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright Bigman - Great discipline on the diet. Nothing to comment on there.

WHat I will say is Hockey? Thats one bar-steward of a game that... takes some real core strength... its field hockey isnt it (played on atsroturf) as opposed to Ice hockey... eitherway your mental mate hockey scares me... I'd sooner face the Fedayeen.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Like the scotch egg recipe Flinty .... enjoy the Hockey ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Alright Bigman - Great discipline on the diet. Nothing to comment on there.
> 
> WHat I will say is Hockey? Thats one bar-steward of a game that... takes some real core strength... its field hockey isnt it (played on atsroturf) as opposed to Ice hockey... eitherway your mental mate hockey scares me... I'd sooner face the Fedayeen.


Yeah pal field hockey, this is my 23rd year now mate . i have had more injuries playing hockey than i did playing rugby .. its quite something having a hockey ball hit you in the face or a hockey stick bieng swung at 120 mph lol... ive had fractured cheeks and broken ribs and allsorts , but i wouldnt change it for anything i absolutely love the sport... :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Like the scotch egg recipe Flinty .... enjoy the Hockey ....


Thanks matey !!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

My thoughts exactly - a few lads played it in the Marines but outside of the corp and we took the **** but I knew how hard it was. I always used to go in goal :-

1 - becasue I got armour

2 - All the running bent over did me in

3 - I felt a bit like robocop with the mask etc

lol great game tough as! Have a good one mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

how'd the game go mate?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> how'd the game go mate?


won mate 4-2 woohoooo !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> won mate 4-2 woohoooo !!!


WOOOOOOP WOOOOOOP :thumb:


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

I'm def gonna try the eggs. Good luck with it all mate, good read.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

gratz on your win today


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

steventon said:


> gratz on your win today


thanks matey !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well not write much of a journal entry today however..

Obviously played hockey today did well and won, so we remain top of league for another week. just another 7 weeks left of the season and then its done for another 6 months...

In that time i will be ripping the gym to bits in an attempt to get fvckin huge, i will be taking all the gear known to man and plling the weights through the fvckin walls to achieve this....

I think i will try and find myself a decent prep man, not to prep me for show but to prep me to get massive... by then i will have a great frame to build on i think and will not have hockey on saturdays to get in the way for 6 months..

I have felt a little bit bloated today, not sure why, the creatine shouldnt be making me feel like it as its not the Mono i use....

Could the evolution Kre Alkyn still make me feel bloated ???? experts plz

My meals were just same as most weekends

a good breakfast of eggs and toast

Protein shake

lunch was a bit poo as i was on way to play so i took a bowl of couscous with grated cheese.

after game i had fruit, banana and apple and pear, and a extreme protein bar...

saturday tea time i let hair down just a little bit..

had 2 ******* a handful of chips, mushy peas and gravy (dribbling) it was awesome lol... the rugby last night set me off thinking about ******* as they were eating them before game knocked off so i fancied them all night and all today lol.. My missus is good to me..

Rest day tomorrow for me , gym closed on sundays, but may be having a cheeky game of squash in morning if my mate can get up at 9 am lol...

My mood at the minute is feeling ok, i am perhaps feeling a little bit tetchy (FOR ME) not sure why just not tolerating idiots as much.. must be the pro hormone rage hehehe..

i hope i stop feeling bloated as its peeing me off. but so far touch wood all things going fine and not having any sides as such... will be upping does of bullets from monday for 2 weeks will be taking 1 in morning with breakfast and 1 at teatime ... will do that for 2 weeks so really should start seeing some improvements by middle of next week...

any questions as normal please ask.

Have a good evening guys take care if your going out anywhere !!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good going, hockey as well ur one active man


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Good going, hockey as well ur one active man


thanks mate, i try to be as active as i can, i guess i have to really as with work i may not actually need to do anything most days, so if i dont compensate with other pursuits then i would struggle..

When i am at work doing the job its another story as it can be very physical and hard work, so the cardio would take a bit more of a hit...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Just a quickie, not done nothing major today, just cleaned the motorbike as it was ditched, had my lad this weekend so we done some lad, dad stuff, mending shed roof that the wind has bloody blown off nearly lol...

didnt get to my squash game this morning , mate let me down DOH!!!..

ah well treat it as a rest day i guess , im looking forward to getting to end of this cycle and haveing a week off as it will be nearly 9 weeks solid training by then so i deserve it i think... im taking Prodivers advice and having a well earned week off even if im still buzzing for it..

Anyway i got work tomorrow so will be training in the evening. going to change training round this week not stating the week doing chest i might start by doing legs tomorrow night..

anyway will post more up tomorrow..

diet been on track today calorie wise but macros probably a bit swaying more towards carbs tbh.. i dont feel that hungry today and just fancied some marmalade on toast for my brunch.. skopped breakfast altogether barring a banana and protein shake ..

chicken for tea though so not all bad..

enjoy rest of your weekend guys and gals !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> *Are ya looking forward to the end of the cycle bud*? you gann put some pics up? well done anyway big man, enjoy ya night .


Not really fussed mate lol... im just looking forward (AT THE MINUTE) to the next one, im still wondering what next cycle to go with. i will see what i need to do after this cycle is all over and see what gains i have . might have to go on a bit of a cut after this one before i build up anymore to be fair, i think i will have a bit more beef to shift to start popping these muscles out !!!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Interested to here your results on this course


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Great work on the Hockey mate - you bloody lunatic. Glad to see you are still nailing the diet. Im already impressed with the work you've put in cant wait for comparisson at end of this journal. Keep it up mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Cheers chappies... just getting ready to shoot out to work today, full day of bloody decorating and glossing DOH!!! still got a right sicky feeling in pit of my stomach, hope im not getting bloody acid problems coming back again....

Will speak later on guys i will be at gym about half 5 ish tonight... legs i think today double DOH !!!

Have a good day


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

hows it goin mate any updates, u feelin them bullets yet.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> hows it goin mate any updates, u feelin them bullets yet.


Hi mate , sorry not updated in a couple of days been working and getting my life back lol...

yeah mate feeling great at the minute, my second day today of 2 bullets per day, did legs yesterday not a great session but i had been on my knees all day fvckin laying laminate flooring so i wasnt in the best condition last night..

been and done chest tonight.. felt great, i will log the routine later im starving at minute..

Oh my mate is in his last week of his bullets this wek he says he is feeling like a fvckin animal in the gym this week, and he has put 10 pounds on in 3 weeks wow, not fat either ..

so all is going well matey, im feeling the power at the minute lol !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Hi mate , sorry not updated in a couple of days been working and getting my life back lol...
> 
> yeah mate feeling great at the minute, my second day today of 2 bullets per day, did legs yesterday not a great session but i had been on my knees all day fvckin laying laminate flooring so i wasnt in the best condition last night..
> 
> ...


quality mate glad its goin well for ya and thats some super impressive gains your mates gettin.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Looking a bit Chuck Lidell in your avi, flnto!


Nahhhh he's a total ringer for "Taz" the wrestler ( I think he's an ringside annoucer now) lol, google him!



Sorry flinty mate could be worse and good luck with this course!


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Hi mate , sorry not updated in a couple of days been working and getting my life back lol...
> 
> yeah mate feeling great at the minute, my second day today of 2 bullets per day, did legs yesterday not a great session but i had been on my knees all day fvckin laying laminate flooring so i wasnt in the best condition last night..
> 
> ...


10 pounds in 3 weeks fair play to him


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

austin84 said:


> 10 pounds in 3 weeks fair play to him


If that's the case am I right in thinking 10 lbs and only bein shut down for 3 weeks so you got more chance of keeping gains as your natural test will come back easier. And do it again in 2months! Could be 20lb heavier in 4 months! That could be the way forward as you wouldn't make that in a 12 week cycle of test with pct on top? Am I missing something here!?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Not really fussed mate lol... im just looking forward (AT THE MINUTE) to the next one, *im still wondering what next cycle to go with.* i will see what i need to do after this cycle is all over and see what gains i have . might have to go on a bit of a cut after this one before i build up anymore to be fair, i think i will have a bit more beef to shift to start popping these muscles out !!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> flintys own home made scotch eggs, these are amazing guys and very good values and simple.... made 4 up last night and took 2 to work for lunch..
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


*Is flinty the new Jamie Oliver ?*

*
*

Can highly recommend these , I used garlic , herbs de provence and oregano in my mix (cos that's what I had to hand) , one (obvious) tip when putting the turkey mixture around the egg scoop up the spread mixture with the egg and roll in your hands .

Good cold with tomato ketchup


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> If that's the case am I right in thinking 10 lbs and only bein shut down for 3 weeks so you got more chance of keeping gains as your natural test will come back easier. And do it again in 2months! Could be 20lb heavier in 4 months! That could be the way forward as you wouldn't make that in a 12 week cycle of test with pct on top? Am I missing something here!?


Well mate in theory it sounds good, but im reckoning if my mate puts another couple of pound on in his last week that will make 12 pound , probably within 4 weeks he will have lost 4-5 pounds of that. so im reckoning he will keep a good 7 pound of that mate, and in 4 weeks thats pretty god, even though these t bullets are supposedly dry gains, loats of people think there is a bit of water weight accumalated and most have dropped a quarter of what they gain within the same time they were on cycle... will have to see what happens pal....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie said:


> *Is flinty the new Jamie Oliver ?*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Great mate im glad you liked them matey !!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Great mate im glad you liked them matey !!!!


They sound nice, i'll be sure to try them


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

hope you do well on them t-bullets flinty


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

A lad on another forum has just finished 4 weeks of these T bullets and gained a massive 24 pound taking 2 per day for full 4 weeks , thats the biggest gain that Extreme has seen ... thats some hammer right there, and he reckons he still looks cut so minimum fat !!!

Awesome to get them sort of results !!!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> A lad on another forum has just finished 4 weeks of these T bullets and gained a massive 24 pound taking 2 per day for full 4 weeks
> 
> Awesome to get them sort of results !!!


Someone must be talking out of their bottom. Come on, that would be an amazing 12 week cycle of test to gain near 24 pounds of muscle and likely only do-able (if at all) on the first cycle.

I don't even know what T-bullets are, never heard of them, but in reality nothing is going to be that good.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Someone must be talking out of their bottom. Come on, that would be an amazing 12 week cycle of test to gain near 24 pounds of muscle and likely only do-able (if at all) on the first cycle.
> 
> I don't even know what T-bullets are, never heard of them, but in reality nothing is going to be that good.


You maybe right matey .... i guess we will never know for sure. i can only go by what my mate has done and how i do to be fair !!!

just thought i would share this other guys "so called" results


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

How training going this week? And are you shovelling in the foods?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How's the t bullets going, u should be seeing or feeling something now?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Still following this thread with great interest... any news?


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

How's the shoulder mate hope it turned out to be nothing.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi guys, updates for you all then...

As i said my shoulder is knackered at the minute. i have been still taking the bullets nearly at end of second week now been taking 2 per day this week one with breakfast and one with my evening meal..

As far as food goes im eating like a horse at minute, dont know what it is but im fvckin starving all the time lol (yes i know im not actually starving ) lol..

But seriously my appetite as gone through the roof. im doubling up on nearly all my chicken or fish most evenings.

Made myself some homemade flapjack yesterday so virtually nailed all that already lol.. might have something to do with having to work for a living this week...

When i was at gym on thursday i was feeling mega pumped. i actually text my mate saying i feel like a animal tonight, but i was very limited to what i could do...Im not at the gym now until monday going to try and give shoulder a good rest , cos the way im feeling at minute i want to fvckin murder the weights at gym monday...

im going to go against everything i said a couple of weeks ago and actually weigh in on sunday to see how my weight is doing, im expecting to put weight on but i know im trimming up if you know what i mean, my trousers are actually falling off my waist so im definitely shaping up more , my chest feels like a shelf at the minute , so pumped out and my shoulders, so im feeling really good...

Like i said my mates on his last (4th) week this week he has so far put 10 pounds on he will weigh in monday for his final weigh in and i will keep you informed..

thanks for still following, sorry the updates been a bit sporadic this week but i have had to go earn my money lol...

Have a great weekend guys


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Let us no how the weigh in go's mate.an it sounds like the shoulder is not to bad happy to hear.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Forgot to say use your appetite to help mate you want to be an monster you gota eat like a monster!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

44carl44 said:


> Forgot to say use your appetite to help mate you want to be an monster you gota eat like a monster!!!


mate i have read a technique about how to help my shoulder, i just done it and it feels looser already, awesome bit of advice i will find the post and copy it in here as this is what im going to do for the next 3 weeks .... so simple but i think it might just work !!!


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Get it posted mate shoulder injurys are a big prob with weight lifters.could come in handy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

44carl44 said:


> Get it posted mate shoulder injurys are a big prob with weight lifters.could come in handy


Thanks to Nibbsey on this site for finding this for us !!!!

With a large towel or broomstick I want you to hold it with straight arms for the entire

time of what i describe in the following movement--a large "rolled up like a rope" beach

towel works good but honestly a longer broomstick (without the bristles) works best in

my opinion. Start out with it with a really wide grip (with straight arms) in front of you

(on your quads) and with straight arms bring it up and overhead and then down and back

to the middle of your back--STRAIGHT ARMS ALL THE WAY--this is going to be

very difficult and hard the first couple times out and then will be "old hat" with time----

and its going to be painful in a stretching pump kind of way---i want 50 reps each time

you do this--one repetition is from in front of your face (all with straight arms) to up

overhead and back, and then down all the way to the middle of your back and then back

up overhead to in front of your face again (again all with straight arms)--the important

part of the movement is the area overhead that is really tight--do all of this

carefully/slowly---dont just whip it over and back---if your hand is slipping off the

broomstick even with the widest grip, or you cant bring your arms over straight and the

start bending on you, you have some serious shoulder inflexibility and need to work this

hard and get up to speed (or you could just need a longer broomstick too)--again do all of

these revolutions controlled and carefully--push into the stretch as you go along toward

the 50 revolutions, your chest will be pushing outward and your shoulders rolling back--

your shoulders are going to blow up with so much blood its going to be incredibly

painfull pumpwise--Do this once a day at nite as many times a week as you can---

sometimes I have people do it every single day---but every time you do it try to move

your grip inward (thats the key)----its going to be very hard to do but try your best to

move your grip inward for the next 2-4 weeks and your range of motion with shoulders

will increase dramatically and any impingement and the majority of other problems

should be gone in 2 weeks--also try to move your grip in as you are doing the 50

revolutions--start off with a stretching but relatively easy 10 to warm up some, then try to

move your grip in even by a centimeter if you can for the next 20 revolutions and then at

30 try to move the grip in another centimeter--really try to push what you can do

stretchwise once your warmed up here--trust me this sounds easy but your going to be

muttering "**** you dante" after you get to your 25th revolution--Ive cured too many

shoulder problems with this simple movement now its pretty ridiculous, and this and a

menthol rub applied liberally daily and before sleep has cured alot of shoulder/bicepital

tendonitis in trainees ---Heres a pic attached to this post so you can get an idea (thanks to

a trainee of mine who cured his shoulders with this)--but remember the broomstick goes

overhead and all the way back to the middle of the back (he just drew the start of the

movement when you begin)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Thanks to Nibbsey on this site for finding this for us !!!!
> 
> With a large towel or broomstick I want you to hold it with straight arms for the entire
> 
> ...


Called shoulder dislocations aren't they, my physio reckons that it isn't any good if u have got shoulder problems, only any good if u lackbshoulder flexibility without problems.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Called shoulder dislocations aren't they, my physio reckons that it isn't any good if u have got shoulder problems, only any good if u lackbshoulder flexibility without problems.


Ok matey will bear that in mind then pal, see if i start to feel better , if not i will stop doing it, but it does seem to ease my shoulders off when i have done it...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh and guys weighed in yesterday after 2 weeks of the bullets .... 4 pound increase in weight ... i would normally be quite upset about that however, my wasit measurement has gone down my shoulders look like they have exploded they feel so pumped, and my chest is taking a nice shape. so all in all i dont think i am putting fat on, i feel leaner stronger and fitter at the minute... waiting till tonoght for my mates final weigh in after his 4 week cycle...

Things are going well. going to try and train tonight dont know what yet will see how my shouder feels.. if i struggle i might do back tonight ..


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Good luck training tonite!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well done chest tonight , trained like a fvckin beast felt really strong, shoulder was giving me a little bit of pain but i thought fvck it i was feeling to good not to use the feelgoods to full potential....

flat bench 4 sets 15 up to 95 kg did all sets all reps unnassisted

cable crossovers 4 sets 15 up to 35 kg all reps all sets done

seated press 4 sets 15 up to 105 kg all sets done full reps

pec deck 4 sets 15 up to 87.5 kg all sets done was flagging on last 5 reps but sort of got them together

Press ups just 3 sets for 15 down to about 8 in last set.

Chest was banging after this lot , i was buzzing,

did 100 crunches on ab machine up to 60 kg

then on the stationary bike for 20 mins, nice and steady.

Then 6 minutes in the sunshower...

Great session felt really good, i think the bullets are definitely kicking in now . like i said earlier i feel lean, strong and fit ...

So far so good..

Treated myself to some proper snap tonight

2 sausage

2 eggs

beans

tomatoes

2 rashers bacon

2 slices toast

1 cup ot tea

Sat down with feet up now ... what a great day feel quite smug lol !!!!!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Glad you had a good sessions in the gym! Are you going to run a PCT or are you still undecided? Also are you completely alcholol free wile on the bullets?

I may be asking you a few more questions if your course runs well if you don't mind?


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Been watching your blog with interest Flinty,best of luck mate and thanks for the comprehensive detailed info..Stay safe and stay strong dude,keep up the great work....

Al..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

steventon said:


> Glad you had a good sessions in the gym! Are you going to run a PCT or are you still undecided? Also are you completely alcholol free wile on the bullets?
> 
> I may be asking you a few more questions if your course runs well if you don't mind?


Ask me whatever you like matey no problems, this is why im doing this journal as there is not a lot of reading material on these things so thought i might aswell try and give information on how it affects me and my results...

and to be fair i have stayed away from alchohol barring 1 pint of guinness last weekend after hockey match...

PCT if i require it wil be nolva mate, but im not going to take it for the sake of it (probably get the PCT brigade telling me im bad) but i will see how i go, i have things there just in case there required...

keep watching matey !!!



Btnek1664 said:


> Been watching your blog with interest Flinty,best of luck mate and thanks for the comprehensive detailed info..Stay safe and stay strong dude,keep up the great work....
> 
> Al..


 Thanks mate , and no problem i will try and keep it informative like i say just for informations sake...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good to see the bullets are working mate, no feeling like ****- no bad joints or Nout?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Good to see the bullets are working mate, no feeling like ****- no bad joints or Nout?


Definitely not feelin like sh1te mate ... bad joints well my shoulder hurtin a bit but dont think thats down to the bullets ...

All is good mate feeling strong !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Like it a lot


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work bro


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

sorry guys, been quite busy last week or so. I fvckin love these bullets, on my last week now week 4 only taking 1 per day at minute till sunday then done..

What can i say back end of week 2 and all week 3 i have felt like a fvckin animal, im not exagerating im serious i feel awesome, strong as i have ever been, my shape is really coming, and although my weight has gone up so far by 9 pounds i feel leaner daft sounding i know but i do..

I would reccommend these "AT THIS MINUTE IN TIME" to anyone for a quick 4 week course , i dont think i have felt better to be fair, and thats a big statement to make..

Just to recap, my food intake has gone up in last 2 weeks, im just feeling hungry as a horse to be fair, but keeping whacking in the good stuff. fats and protein , limited carbs still ...

my workouts i have always tried to do 4 sets of 15 reps for a harder leaner look, and although i have kept the same rep ranges, the weights have climbed and climbed so strength and endurance have improved massively...

i will keep you guys informed of how i go for a couple of weeks after this course, on how i feel and any losses , but if this is a window into what a good course feels like then fvckin plug me in for some more...

My only dilemma is now

do i wait 8 weeks and do another course of these, added with the new extreme test booster to make a 8 week course

or do i get juiced up ???

i know you all think its juice juice juice, but if you have something thaty makes you feel this good, and it seems to have worked well i reckon possibly 12 pound gains in 4 weeks, then why change it ???

its a bit of a thinking thing for me next few weeks.. but im going to continue to train hard and keep hold of the gains i am seeing so far..

Love them , go find some and give them a go i promise you you wont be dissapointed...


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Have to had any negative effects on these?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> My only dilemma is now
> 
> do i wait 8 weeks and do another course of these, added with the new extreme test booster to make a 8 week course
> 
> or do i get juiced up ???


Just get juiced up mate, T Bullets are steroids hence the 9lbs size gain in 4 weeks... they are just an 'unrecognised' compound so seen as a 'pro-hormone' the good news is that you have had some great results on these, the only debate i see here is whether to wait a bit before the next cycle... tbh after 4 weeks on an oral cycle i doubt you'd be shut down bad anyway... my personal opinions here would be to take 4 weeks off after the T Bullets and then plan a proper cycle of Sust / Test or whatever... glad to see you are gaining well mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

juicemonkey said:


> You dont seriously think these will do anything physique wise do you ? :lol:
> 
> who told you to buy them ???


No he doesn't think that one of the strongest oral steroids available will do anything!!!!! Ur an idiot


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> No he doesn't think that one of the strongest oral steroids available will do anything!!!!! Ur an idiot


LOL where the fvck did that quote come from mate ?? i never noticed it in the past, what a tool !!!!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

If they are that good take advantage of them while they still produce the gains. Do another course in 8 weeks, see how that goes. When gains arn't worth the time go with a test cycle. There will come a time when you feel a short course of OTC gear isn't producing what you want, that will be the time to 'upgrade'.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> If they are that good take advantage of them while they still produce the gains. Do another course in 8 weeks, see how that goes. When gains arn't worth the time go with a test cycle. There will come a time when you feel a short course of OTC gear isn't producing what you want, that will be the time to 'upgrade'.


Good advice i think mate !!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:



> If they are that good take advantage of them while they still produce the gains. Do another course in 8 weeks, see how that goes. When gains arn't worth the time go with a test cycle. There will come a time when you feel a short course of OTC gear isn't producing what you want, that will be the time to 'upgrade'.


As much as i agree to a certain extent.. PH's are still steroids, just because they are over the counter doesn't mean "oh if you are getting results from them then don't take 'steroids' as you don't need to"... every 6 months or so once the government go through the procedure they ban a well known PH... and then the people that make them simply modify another steroid and its legal because this new substance is not banned.... taking a PH and saying its ok its legal is like someone saying "i fcuked a 12 year old last week but it was in bulgaria so its legal" lol same thing but just because the laws are different doesn't mean its ok?

PH's are steroids, do the right thing and get some Test E or at the least Dbol ha


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

But you're talking from an almost carefree, single man, younger point of view. If Flinty can get the results he's happy with from doing something with far less sides (don't know, I haven't read the entire journal) and be on for 2 months less at a time, why make the jump so early to where he will be more likely to see worse side effects? He won't have the stigma attached to it either, he can just take his little pot of legal magic pills everywhere in his man purse and flash it to anyone who whispers about steroids.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Actually SiPhil you're right, i was just being selfish... i just wanted to see what Flinty would look like juiced up lol


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Flinty big question PCT are you going to run one?

What do you guys think? If yes what exactly would you run?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

steventon said:


> Flinty big question PCT are you going to run one?
> 
> What do you guys think? If yes what exactly would you run?


Not at this minute in time im not mate, really dont feel like i need it so why risk the other stuff involved, will see how it goes (FOR ME) not saying for one minute you should follow my lead ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Actually SiPhil you're right, i was just being selfish... i just wanted to see what Flinty would look like juiced up lol


im sure i would lokk fvckin awesome mate lol !!! but i will get there in my eyes anyway by hook or by crook !!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hows things going Flinty? Are you going to post any pics of your progress? I have really enjoyed reading this thread good work mate.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Have been following along mate, good journal, and glad you have got some good gains. I will be running either T-bullets or a Tbol cycle in about 6 weeks, not really made mind up yet.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Right guys my final update in this journal as im now done on this first cycle...

Total results

4 weeks on

1st week one bullet per day - gain at end of week 2 pounds

2nd week 2 bullets per day - gain at end of week 2 pounds

3rd week 2 bullets per day - gain at ebd of week 4 pounds

4 th week 1 bullet per day gain at end of week 4 pounds

yes thats it 12 pounds in 4 weeks, and my trousers are actually looser , my body has changed shape pretty well looking more defined top half and my stomach is steadily dissapearing..

last half of week 2 and all of week 3 i felt like a fvckin animal , i was playing hockey last couple of weekends and i was just feeling so fit and strong, smashing the fvck out of people on the pitch lol...

in the gym my strength was building up well, still a little bit held back by the shoulder but i tried to work through it rightly or wrongly. but sod it ...

my appetite straight away today has totally dissapeard though, compared to other week i was like a starving man no matter what or how much i ate..

I have loved this course and the results and i am very much confused now as to what to do next..

oh well a bit of a break now and try to keep these gains

thanks for reading and any questions i will try and answer ...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad you got good results mate, any questions on different meds and what would be a good route give me a shout as i have tried most in my time.... Personally i'd recommend a med called Tbol if you don't want to take the plunge in to injecting steroids, Tbol is very similar to Dbol except no water gains, a nice cycle of 60-80mg's per day for 8 weeks would be ideal imo. Tbol is a C17 alka alcanoid so is processed in the liver but is much milder than Dbol / Anapalon / Halo etc and tbh its rare that anyone get issues eg elevated liver values anyway unless you are on year round, its mostly hearsay, good luck with whatever you do


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

did you get any sides mate? how you feeling after being off them? Are you all in working order downstairs also? (sorry if a personal question lol)

Glad to see you had good gains of muscle n ripped the fat off a bit they sound great and im thinking of doing a cycle of them within the next couple of weeks!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Brilliant results mate! Been following this and makes for an interesting read! Shame about the shoulder though, still 12lb gain is awesome! Did you get backpumps or shinsplints at all? Hopefully you keep the gains and will check to see progress, this is where the real work comes in, Good luck!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Glad you got good results mate, any questions on different meds and what would be a good route give me a shout as i have tried most in my time.... Personally i'd recommend a med called Tbol if you don't want to take the plunge in to injecting steroids, Tbol is very similar to Dbol except no water gains, a nice cycle of 60-80mg's per day for 8 weeks would be ideal imo. Tbol is a C17 alka alcanoid so is processed in the liver but is much milder than Dbol / Anapalon / Halo etc and tbh its rare that anyone get issues eg elevated liver values anyway unless you are on year round, its mostly hearsay, good luck with whatever you do


 Thanks matey, will be having a think about other courses over next few weeks, and will definitely be reading up and asking advice on all the options!!



Warman said:


> did you get any sides mate? how you feeling after being off them? Are you all in working order downstairs also? (sorry if a personal question lol)
> 
> Glad to see you had good gains of muscle n ripped the fat off a bit they sound great and im thinking of doing a cycle of them within the next couple of weeks!


Hi mate, Not at all, im still working well downstairs pal, not shin pumps or back pumps as such, i think i ached a little more but put that down to the extra weights i was shifting...

the only thing i have felt today is that my appetite has dissapeared, but im just putting it down to an off day.. i will keep you informed on how i feel over next 3 weeks!!!



C.Hill said:


> Brilliant results mate! Been following this and makes for an interesting read! Shame about the shoulder though, still 12lb gain is awesome! Did you get backpumps or shinsplints at all? Hopefully you keep the gains and will check to see progress, this is where the real work comes in, Good luck!


Yeah mate as said above no shin pumps or back pumps, however my mate who did the suffered from shin pains... but only when playing hockey.

i know the work starts now as to keeping as much as i can, i dont feel bloated or anything though so i have had relatively dry gains i would say.. so if i can keep 8 pound of the gains i will be happy, the other thing is my body has still changed shape(for the better) like i said i have lost size from my waist, and seem to have shaped up a lot on my top half, so im happy for that result....

onwards and upwards,


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just a quick couple of pictures of my shoulders from were i was to were i am now...

this is a big deal for me to post these so plz dont be too nasty lol

how i was last year !!!! 

how i was 5 weeks ago...

i will get some more for this week after my course as now finished...

what do you guys think ???


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Should on taken 2nd same as first with your arms down easier to see the differnce, looks good tho


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

MrMike said:


> Should on taken 2nd same as first with your arms down easier to see the differnce, looks good tho


thanks , yeah i forgot how i was stood for the first one it was last year lol...

i will take the same photo as the first this week mate !!!


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> just a quick couple of pictures of my shoulders from were i was to were i am now...
> 
> this is a big deal for me to post these so plz dont be too nasty lol
> 
> ...


you look so much happier in the recent pic


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lolik said:


> you look so much happier in the recent pic


thanks mate, i feel it, like i said on the other site, the first picture was taken to shame myself into action, i was feeling rock bottom then and was very depressed..

although i still have a way to go im buzzing and am so focused and feel i can do this given more time and lots of effort..

you dont know how hard it is for me to show these pictures but hey im proud so thats all that matters ...

thanks for your comments !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice going flintini, hope u hold onto ur gains. Going to start a course of sustanon myself in couple months- want to shed a bit more flab first. Did fancy having a blast of these t bullets myself- u never know still might if I'm too scared to pr**k my ass lol!! Keep on lifting and eating I'm sure u will hold onto gains!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Dude great work - Ive kept in contact and know how much effort you put in. No haters on here mate everyone admires and respects you. Have some pride in what you have achieved. Its awesome good work bro.


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

you looked like you made very very solid progress, bet you look even better now after the bullets! you should be very happy as people have said you have done very well, also thanks for the journal i was very interested in these bullets, good to hear no real sides for you im gonna have to give them a go now ;P


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Good effort Flinty,as said in a couple of replies-you`v recognised a problem which was making you unhappy and sorted it-you should be well happy mate-keep up the good work and keep us informedon how things goin the short term.

Stay safe,

Al...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Come on flinteastwood, not heard Nout for a while u still alive?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Come on flinteastwood, not heard Nout for a while u still alive?


Yes mate still here lol, been busy working though, (GOOD THING)...

i have to admit i am trying my hardest at gym at minute but wether its in my head or not, i just not feeling as strong this week... seem to be struggling on my last few reps of each set , as before i was getting them quite well, not really dropped weight down though. appetite still all over place, it apparently wasnt just a one off day, i am really struggling to get in more than 2000 calories per day at minute, feel like im gagging on my food, 3 scramlbed eggs and 2 slices of toast is keeping me going from when i wake up at 7 ish in morning to about 3 in afternoon..

not good i know , might be coming down with a bit of a cold bug thats going round, and my sinuses are a little fvcked anyway ...

Will weigh in on sunday to see how weight is going, but i feel like i have dropped some weight, and obviously the sh1t eating at the minute isnt helping to keep me up there..

just so you know my mate is in his second week after his 4 week course he as lost 2 pounds so not too bad, he has had the same thing though loss of appetite.

seems like the week 3 on course is the master week for food and gains and for me how i felt...

and on the other hand my nob is getting really fruity at the minute lol. its hard of theres a breeze about so dont know what all that is about but i like it hahahaha...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol make use of ur whey shakes if ur not up to food mate, wouldn't lower ur calories at this crucial time if u can help it


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I was going to do the bullets but have wimped out, I took one and decided this was not the route I want to follow.

Shame as i have bought the Bullets and 3 packs of 20mg Tamoxifen, opps


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

steventon said:


> I was going to do the bullets but have wimped out, I took one and decided this was not the route I want to follow.
> 
> Shame as i have bought the Bullets and 3 packs of 20mg Tamoxifen, opps


Just do it u poof


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

steventon said:


> I was going to do the bullets but have wimped out, I took one and decided this was not the route I want to follow.
> 
> Shame as i have bought the Bullets and 3 packs of 20mg Tamoxifen, opps


how come you feel like this matey ????


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

flinty, thanks for a good read mate. Just read it all from the very begining. really informative. Its a pity you chose not to put up a pic up, at the very start but i think alot of members can sympathise with this.

Alot of questions have been asked which you have answered in detail, which is great.

I have a question, have you taken PCT or will you be taking PCT?

Thanks again mate.

repped


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bowen86 said:


> flinty, thanks for a good read mate. Just read it all from the very begining. really informative. Its a pity you chose not to put up a pic up, at the very start but i think alot of members can sympathise with this.
> 
> Alot of questions have been asked which you have answered in detail, which is great.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reading mate, glad you got something out of it..

No i havent taken a pct mate and i dont intend to now to be fair... i did have nolva on hand if i felt i needed it but i dont so havent put more chemicals in my body.. IAs my first course i was very impressed mate i would reccomend anyone try these, experienced or not on cycles to be fair ..

speak soon pal. any other questions i will answer as honest as i can !!!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> how come you feel like this matey ????


Odd one really, i don't know anyone really where i live who is a gym player so i have noone to discuss the course with. I am still concerned with this whole shutting my body down, what if i can't get it back online? The biggest issues that have cropped up is probably from doing too much research online, i was well up for it. I just feel i don't have the correct information, i even took a bullet on the first day and stopped.

I read that once gyno sets in on these bullets its too late to fix?

I have also seen so many reports saying PCT is a must with a long list of different drugs that i need to take and on the flip side others saying no need. Extreme nutrition said pct is personal choice when i contacted them.

I would help if someone could answer the following question, if i opt not to run a PCT what is the worst that can happen?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

steventon said:


> Odd one really, i don't know anyone really where i live who is a gym player so i have noone to discuss the course with. I am still concerned with this whole shutting my body down, what if i can't get it back online? The biggest issues that have cropped up is probably from doing too much research online, i was well up for it. I just feel i don't have the correct information, i even took a bullet on the first day and stopped.
> 
> I read that once gyno sets in on these bullets its too late to fix?
> 
> ...


Hi Steventon, if you are not quite sure and have many doubts is better to not do a cycle even if you do you won't enjoy it and if the mental factor is not there ............ (a fvck up is a possibility). Chill and enjoy other members experiences until you time comes, not rush.

Regarding pct, I think that Flinty has answered that beautifully (above), have the meds ready and if need them use them or if you don't need them and want to take them anyway take them, or if you feel good and concious about more chemicals in your body then don't take them. You will see by yourself.

This is my humble opinion, some people are fanatical about their own way and I won't be arguing about it (expect shots guns, lots of them).

Just remember that bullets are legal otc product and a very short course.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to reply. Is novla enough for a pct if it were needed and enough to aid with gyno if it were to set in? Don't get me wrong in my younger days i may have dabbled in a number of not over the counter supps. Just want to make sure i know what i am doing 100% (ish)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

steventon said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply. Is novla enough for a pct if it were needed and enough to aid with gyno if it were to set in? Don't get me wrong in my younger days i may have dabbled in a number of not over the counter supps. Just want to make sure i know what i am doing 100% (ish)


thing is mate i totally understand where your coming from, i got called all kinds of pussy for being so cautios about taking these.. but im glad(PERSONALLY) that i have done them as i enjoyed them and gained from them...

PCT is always a personal choice mate , they didnt have no such thing a few years ago men just did the steroids and took what came to them side effect wise...

the thing is and i will give you some advice bigbear gave me... its a short course, and at the end of the day if i felt really crappy then i just stop taking them, and things will get back to normal ... i cant see you having lasting problems mate to be fair.. like said above its your choice, but if you feel any gyno coming on you can stop straight away and get on the meds and you will be fine mate.. anyway theres nothing wrong with your nipples tinling thats when you know you got good gear lol...

i hope you take them mate, we are here for you to talk to about it, i had loads of people giving me great advice so i know you will get the same..

Take the bullets , eat lots of food, and rip the fook out of the gym, you will be huuuge mate lol !!!!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

You did the right think Steventon - and Flinty did too. He did al the research laughed at any one who pushed him to do it and took his time preparing. Max respect. After all noone will push Flinty in to a corner - he will press them out the way lol.

If in doubt, dont. Easy.

Good journal Flinty. Whats on the horizon then?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh well here goes, fingers crossed i don't die or my knob falls off!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

steventon said:


> Oh well here goes, fingers crossed i don't die or my *knob falls off*!


you will get a hard on almost all day, warn your missus


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

She'll be pleased, well i'd like to think


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Go for it mate, if ur worried u could take the nolva as pct it's cheap and it's a safety net for any fears u may have! As said before it's only a 3 week course.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmm day 2, first gym session all weights up 1 step. Leg press up 2 now at 400lbs 3x10. I am sure it is all in my head at the moment but can you believe you are stronger and use your mind as a muscle? I think i am going to hopefully enjoy this 

Hows it going holding onto your gains flinty? Hopefully i will have your good fortune.


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the log, im getting some of these next month, a few of us at work are trying them so looking forward to some fun times and decent gains


----------



## HenryG (Jun 17, 2011)

Great read mate, been researching t bullets a lot after my first ever cycle of anything a few months ago (epistane). Finally got myself signed up to the site after about a year as a guest to read your journal on them. started cycle today, fingers crossed


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

going to kick start test cycle with these for 4 weeks in september can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

Quite a good read this one, good journal Flinty!

Seemed to have helped a few people out on the way


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck hairy, I mean flinty!!

Will be following you buddy!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Quite a good read this one, good journal Flinty!
> 
> Seemed to have helped a few people out on the way


blast from the past this one mate lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Good look hairy, I mean flinty!!
> 
> Will be following you buddy!!!


this is an old journal mate ,


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol my bad, an still recovering from lastnight !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> blast from the past this one mate lol


Yeah defo! Your strength has changed massively in 6 months !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Yeah defo! Your strength has changed massively in 6 months !!!


yes mate my strength has come a long way and stamina ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yes mate my strength has come a long way and stamina ...


I've got weaker through the day lol!

Think I'm in need of a radox soak


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> I've got weaker through the day lol!
> 
> Think I'm in need of a radox soak


lol are you really feeling it mate ???


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> lol are you really feeling it mate ???


Yes!

Bet your not you swine


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Yes!
> 
> Bet your not you swine


i can feel it mate definitely ... i will look forward to my shower tonight lol.. not posting in here no more its an old thread i will post in your journal or my newer one X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

2 journals running u greedy grizzly Cnut


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 2 journals running u greedy grizzly Cnut


no mate dont know why this one bought up from the dead pal lol i blame rob


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> no mate dont know why this one bought up from the dead pal lol i blame rob


Yes it was I


----------

